# When email is sent, but not received? What's the reason?



## Black Panther (Feb 13, 2012)

And is such occurrence common?

____________________

Some days ago I created a gmail account for the first time. I read that it's the best for safety, so I updated all my work email contacts and changed all my important emails to this gmail (like Steam, ebay, paypal etc etc...)

Last Friday I sent an email from my work pc (using an @live.com account) to this gmail account, attaching an .xls file. The email went to my 'sent items'.

This email never arrived when I checked from home (I checked all the folders).

3 days later, today, I rechecked the @live account and confirmed that the email was really in my 'sent items' and that no notification of non-delivery had arrived.

I resent the email today, and it arrived to destination.

What's the issue here?


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 13, 2012)

Normally you should get a message telling you that it failed, I get them occasionally, even when the e mail addy is correct, sometimes the other users mailbox might be full (if its a business e mail) through something like a Microsoft exchange server where individual users get a cap on mailbox size, and sometimes if I send an attachment and it's bigger than either my ISP's limit or the addressee's limit but thats about it.

Does your work system have Spam Manager?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 13, 2012)

its probably been picked up as spam or a potentially harmful email by google filters and automatically deleted by their filter.

if not then i would suggest its a network problem, Sometimes there are some serious delays when sending an email.


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 13, 2012)

Tatty_One said:


> Normally you should get a message telling you that it failed, I get them occasionally, even when the e mail addy is correct, sometimes the other users mailbox might be full (if its a business e mail) through something like a Microsoft exchange server where individual users get a cap on mailbox size, and sometimes if I send an attachment and it's bigger than either my ISP's limit or the addressee's limit but thats about it.



That's precisely what worried me, especially since I designated this email for the most important of correspondence (overseas work clients especially...) i.e. the fact that from the email I sent it, it went to my 'sent items' and I didn't receive any notification.

I imagined if it had not been me sending it from another address but someone else sent me some work invoice or quotation etc, if this were to happen to them they'd think that I had received their email and rudely ignored it!

The inbox cap still isn't reached (barely got 5 emails so far) and the file I attached was only 48KB, and anyway the one I forwarded today arrived. But I still haven't received the one I sent last Friday. And no notification received in my @live mail.

Could this be an issue of live/hotmail?

But well... it never happened to me before. 




FreedomEclipse said:


> its probably been picked up as spam or a potentially harmful email by google filters and automatically deleted by their filter.



Does google really do that without informing the sender, or at least the recipient?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 13, 2012)

Black Panther said:


> Does google really do that without informing the sender, or at least the recipient?



If they were to inform you about every single peice of possible spam mail, Id think you would rather just delete your account then sort through all of it yourself. so No, its just how it works.

IMO i would zip or rar the file up before attaching it to an email, thats what i always do and asside from problems with the network causing delays, all my emails have always reached the recipient


----------



## n-ster (Feb 13, 2012)

I doubt it will happen again, but if does, then there is a problem somewhere, which can probably be fixed


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 13, 2012)

Another problem could be if for some reason whatever your email provider is/email address is, it could be blacklisted. If you know the IP of your email server, etc. try using this to see if you are blacklisted. 

http://www.mxtoolbox.com

Although from what you've described, it sounds like it hit a spam filter and got eaten up, so to speak.


----------



## dat789 (Feb 15, 2012)

Check with your system admin (at work) and see if there's any email still waiting to be sent out. I doubt the fault lies on Gmail's side.

Odd times some emails do sit in the 'post room' (for the lack of a better word) re-routing over and again.

If anything at all perhaps this is just temporary. Try sending from another email account to your newly set-up gmail. I'm pretty sure you'll get this email there.


----------



## Millennium (Feb 15, 2012)

On a related note, I have had trouble recently (at least 3 times) sending email from my gmail address to my brother's gmail address (!). The emails were sent and in my sent items but never arrived ...

Very strange from something as big as gmail I thought but no idea how to ask them if there is a problem even. Quite annoying when it did happen though... any thoughts?


----------

